# Sellpher Trading Group scam.



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Not to do with TTs specifically so I suppose this is the place to post.
I've been trawling the internet with half a mind to treat myself to a tts or a ttrs and at some point I must have expressed an interest in a car which I think must have been on Ebay. I have now received 2 emails from someone who is pretending to be selling his late brother's car through a company called Sellpher Trading Group. His brother lived in a small village outside Belfast and he is now the owner of said car. He has sent me photos of the car, a red tts, 2018 with 20,000 miles recorded and mot checkable. I searched the internet for this company and couldn't find anything except (and here's the clever bit) that I found four cloned forum pages purporting to be from different forums where people had supposedly asked about this company and been reassured that it was legit and trustworthy. He also sent me their phone number which I found out only went live yesterday. Here is one of the photos of the car.


----------



## dsixka (5 mo ago)

Extremely manipulative organization. There are so many other bitcoin applications they direct you to and you don't for even a moment acknowledge you are utilizing this organization until you have previously sent your cash. When you really do send your cash, they request a 10% commission for the center man and a 15% commission for the organization. I requested that they let me give it to them out of the benefit and they will not let you. You need to send more cash from cash on hand. They guarantee that ppl haven't paid them subsequent to getting benefit yet I don't trust that. How might those individuals have the option to return and get much more cash. Additionally they guarantee this standard is in the approach, yet there is no arrangement until after you pull out? Who might have a strategy given after the exchange is finished. Trick


Kodi nox


----------

